# Marshall Islands



## easyrider (Jul 13, 2010)

Has anyone been to the Marshall Islands lately ? How did you get there from Hawaii ? Any tips are appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 14, 2010)

ok I'm curious now.  Where in Marshall Islands do you want to go.  Are there timeshares there.  My husband worked out there for couple years and lived on the Island of Kwajalein years ago.  He says Continental would be the airlines but it's a long ways from Hawaii.  They always did a night stopover there.  Diving is great there.  I have a nice collection of sea shells from there.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 15, 2010)

My daughter in law is from Mujuro. Even though she was raised in Hawaii and by us considered American she has duel citizenship. She would like to visit her father who lives in Mujuro. We thought we might make a trip of it ourselfs but are sure we would like Mujuro. I think the outer islands might be the way for us with a few days in Mujuro. She can stay in Murjuro whlie we island hop. However, it looks very primative and we like resorts.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, Jim said those islands are very primative and you would be lucky if they have at least one hotel on them and of course with no a/c.  At least that's how it was years ago.  But the diving is great!!


----------

